
How The Pentagon's Reaction To Wikileaks Is Like The RIAA's Reaction To Napster - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100806/02073410521.shtml
======
stretchwithme
Except that lives are at stake instead of money. Not that I believe that this
endeavor in Afghanistan makes sense.

